# Topics > AI in car and transport >  Autonomous driving, Mobileye N.V., Jerusalem, Israel and Amstelveen, Netherlands

## Airicist

Developer - Mobileye N.V.

True Redundancy, the realistic path to deploying AVs at scale - mobileye.com/true-redundancy

Mobileye Self-Driving Mobility Services - mobileye.com/mobility-as-a-service

----------


## Airicist

Mobileye Autonomous Car 360 Movie

Published on Apr 19, 2017




> Autonomous car 360 movie, YPO Edge Vancouver 2017

----------


## Airicist

Take a virtual ride in Mobileye's autonomous vehicle

Published on Feb 26, 2019




> Experience Mobileye's latest technology and unique approach to autonomous driving. Learn about how the vehicle perceives the environment around it, makes decisions, and is able to maneuver in complex driving situations.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Driving into the future from autonomous to AI"

December 7, 2020

----------


## Airicist

CES 2021: Amnon Shashua shares that Mobileye's AVs are on the 'go' around the world

Jan 11, 2021




> Mobileye president and CEO Prof. Amnon Shashua and author, columnist and Autonocast co-host Ed Niedermeyer unpack Mobileye’s  CES 2021 news and dive into the company’s three pronged differentiated growth strategy revolving around mapping, driving policy and sensing technology.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Mobileye begins testing autonomous cars in New York"
The company is the only one to hold a permit for testing self-driving cars in all of NYC's boroughs.

by Sean Szymkowski
July 20, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Intel's Mobileye, partners to launch self-driving shuttles in U.S. in 2024"

by Hyunjoo Jin
February 14, 2022

----------

